# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Steroid Cleanse

## The_Dark

Has any competitive bodybuilder out there tried the steroid cleanse product? Does it work?  :Aajack:

----------


## anabolic24/7

bump for a question i'd like to know the answer too as well....
does it get rid of all traces of steroids in your system? and does this rapid flush of the steroids from your system have any effect on your gains and your body such as losing your gains much more rapidly or shutdown of your bodies on testosterone production?

----------


## Jaryu

One would think that it would make sense to reply to this since posts asking for results on the product, since positive results would help boost the product sales...

----------


## Hockeystud911

Unless its bogus...

----------


## PistolPete33

In the Anabolic Steroid Research Guide book on this forum they say the product works for sure and they even tested it. I'm not sure if it is an endorsement or not but the book does seem pretty legit? Would love to know if anyone here has tested it?

----------


## Hockeystud911

Every time i see questions on there forums notice no one has actully endorsed it stating that yes i tried and yes it works and its been up for how long now?

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

> Every time i see questions on there forums notice no one has actully endorsed it stating that yes i tried and yes it works and its been up for how long now?


Yeah, good point Hockey. Maybe the best thing to do is try it and go get self-tested to see if the aas is out.

----------


## sportfan33

gosh i want to know if it works as well!!!

----------

